# Uber support says I'm "lucky" -- color me livid



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

"----- here, with Uber Support.

In some cases, we do a courtesy adjustment, and you are lucky if you've had more than two. A third time, isn't likely to happen, as you've done it long enough to know how things work.

However, I'll resubmit this request again to an Operations Manager for you, sorry for the long delay and wait..."

I've only ever had 1 fare adjustment in the 190 rides I've completed. Where is she getting 3 from? How can she call me lucky to get UNDERPAID for work I completed?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

One star for her.

Bad attitude!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I had to respond. How dare she. I'm so livid. Getting paid for work you conpleted isn't "LUCKY." Furious!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Basically, you're lucky you get paid. That's what she said.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I had to respond. How dare she. I'm so livid. Gettibg paid for work you conpleted isn't "LUCKY." Furious!


You are wrong, sorry. Getting paid for work you have done for Uber is lucky. Look at their track record. They say they pay for cancellations and they don't. They claim guarantees and then try not to pay them. They wont pay you for passenger referrals according to many people on this site. I know I've never seen a dime from the cards I've handed out. WTF Uber? Why does it have to be that we are considered lucky for you to pay us what we are owed. Now you have your CSR's rubbing your evil business practices in our noses.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I had to respond. I was furious. So, we'll see how this goes. Maybe they'll look for a way to deactivate me after just sending me praise for my great ratings.

My response:

"Where are you seeing 3 fare adjustments? I only had 1 the first night I started working.

Also, to call me "lucky" is rude. I worked for ***60 hours*** last week and made $600 in fares. That's $10 per hour BEFORE expenses. If you do the math, I've made less than minimum wage even for overtime hours. Please don't say I'm lucky for getting underpaid for work that I did complete.

I have a young child at home, that I'm trying to feed and raise. I think you should consider how you word responses to us drivers who are out on the front lines bringing in the money that pays your bills. And I assume you at least make minimum wage.

Thank you, again."


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I just couldn't resist. I had to respond. I hope like hell I get a chance to rate her. It'll be my first 1 star.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I guess that is why they stick to canned email responses.

I immediately got a response:

"----, here. I'm an Operations Manager with Uber. My sincerest apologies for the response that you received from our representative. That type of attitude is not at all representative of the way our support staff views our partners. We will be following up to ensure that this sort of thing does not happen again.

As for your request from Sunday, I have gone ahead and adjusted this trip to $----, which is what we estimated it to cost. Going forward, however, I must echo the core of the response that you had received, which is that we will be unable to continue adjusting for mis-timed trips after the rider has already been charged. Please ensure that the trip is starting and ending properly whenever possible. We are aware that there are sometimes tech issues that cause mis-timed trips to occur, but we typically have logs of these outages that we are able to reference. Please let me know if you have any questions or concerns!"


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I had to respond. I was furious. So, we'll see how this goes. Maybe they'll look for a way to deactivate me after just sending me praise for my great ratings.
> 
> My response:
> 
> ...


I applaud you for your response. Uber should never imply that we are lucky or mistreat us in anyway. I also have written several emails with the same no-nonsense tone. Bravo, bravo.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Btw, I used to live in the Arlington neighborhood there. I had a nice apt with a patio that lead right to the river. Other than going to the beach almost everyday however I hated it there. Didn't golf or fish, lol.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberDC said:


> Btw, I used to live in the Arlington neighborhood there. I had a nice apt with a patio that lead right to the river. Other than going to the beach almost everyday however I hated it there. Didn't golf or fish, lol.


I live at the beach, so I love it here. I grew up in Arlington. It's totally shitty. There are some nice spots along the river, but I wouldnt live there now.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberDC said:


> I applaud you for your response. Uber should never imply that we are lucky or mistreat us in anyway. I also have written several emails with the same no-nonsense tone. Bravo, bravo.


Thanks. My attitude is still "how ****ing dare she!"


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Seriously, who is the consumer? If Uber is simply providing us the technology to do a job, then we are the customer. We do pay them 20-28 percent plus $1 out of every single fare. Why do they get to dictate anything to us? Why aren't they trying to keep us happy, if we are merely consumers of their technology?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I had to respond. I was furious. So, we'll see how this goes. Maybe they'll look for a way to deactivate me after just sending me praise for my great ratings.
> 
> My response:
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that person was so rude. So uncalled for. I do hope you gave a 1 star rating. A driver acting like that would no doubt be deactivated immediately. Great response back. I'm surprised by their response about not giving adjustments. Maybe now we are required to notify them at the end of the ride before rating passengers. I noticed recently they added an option to notify them of a fare adjustment for not starting or ending a ride correctly. What's odd is that these options seem to blame the driver. There is no option for the app shutting down during a ride, which happens often in the hills in LA because of spotty cell service.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I'm sorry that person was so rude. So uncalled for. I do hope you gave a 1 star rating. A driver acting like that would no doubt be deactivated immediately. Great response back. I'm surprised by their response about not giving adjustments. Maybe now we are required to notify them at the end of the ride before rating passengers. I noticed recently they added an option to notify them of a fare adjustment for not starting or ending a ride correctly. What's odd is that these options seem to blame the driver. There is no option for the app shutting down during a ride, which happens often in the hills in LA because of spotty cell service.


I haven't seen that option yet. I emailed the manager back, and said:

"Thank you. I appreciate the fast response.

I appreciate the adjustment, and I do understand that it is my responsibility to ensure the ride starts and ends on time. And, I assure you, I am diligent. I have completed over 180 rides in 6 weeks, and this is only the 2nd time I've had an issue like this. That's nearly perfect.

For what it's worth, in all of the training videos, Uber says that when there is an issue with a ride/payment, there is no need to ask the customer to do anything, since we have the power to submit for fare review. It seems that having a policy that does not allow for some slight error (1 in 100, for instance), could result in the driver asking the rider to compensate them since Uber has such a strict policy against fixing the errors to the driver's advantage. I truly believe that any reasonable person (rider) would have been completely understanding in an instance like this when an error caused the driver to be completely under compensated. As a partner who is helping to build a brand for very little money per hour, I feel I have a right to share these opinions with you, and if you have any sway or input in Uber policies, maybe you can bring these issues up.

Thank you, "

He replied:

"Thank you for your input, it sincerely is appreciated. We do understand that these situations can be incredible frustrating, oftentimes from all angles. I can assure you that we are looking into ways to make this process more seamless and fair for all parties involved to avoid the types of conflicts that you mention. Your voice is definitely heard and I will be sure to echo it to parties who are involved in the making of decisions such as these.

Please let me know if you have any questions or concerns!

Best"


----------



## johnny danger (Nov 4, 2014)

I thought you were talkin about blowjobs.... haha hehe


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

johnny danger said:


> I thought you were talkin about blowjobs.... haha hehe


Seriously. I think I've had this exact argument with my husband


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

You are calm and reasonable and make your case well. I'm glad they did right, even if it took you three emails. 

As a husband myself, I think you should make sure you get 5 stars from yours! ;-)


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

JeffD1964 said:


> You are calm and reasonable and make your case well. I'm glad they did right, even if it took you three emails.
> 
> As a husband myself, I think you should make sure you get 5 stars from yours! ;-)


3 emails?! Yeah, it took at least 7 over a 4-day period!


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

Always good to stick it to them when warranted!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

That csr has either not been working driver long enough to learn finesse or has been in it for too long and doesn't give a damn any more. I'm glad you were able to get your fare.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> In some cases, we do a courtesy adjustment,





JaxBeachDriver said:


> we will be unable to continue adjusting


This is a bullshit .What do they mean courtesy or unable to adjust?Any trip that originated up in the hills(laurel canyon ,coldwater canyon,benedict canyon etc.) here in los angeles i could't "SRART" it.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Thanks. My attitude is still "how ****ing dare she!"


You go with your Bad Ass self GurrrL!! Don't let em treat you like that!
Show em what your workin with!!! 

As far as Blow jobs .. Just go stress relieve with your Hubby when Uber gets to ya! 
It will be just like another satisfied client after a long ride! Hell, maybe you'll even get a tip!


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Devil's advocate, it is because of people like the OP who will take slight and go off because of an unintentional insult that companies like Uber stick to canned replies. Canned replies suck, but they are safe and won't upset the ~10% out there who are of fragile mind or ego. The other 90% of us suffer for it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Devil's advocate, it is because of people like the OP who will take slight and go off because of an unintentional insult that companies like Uber stick to canned replies. Canned replies suck, but they are safe and won't upset the ~10% out there who are of fragile mind or ego. The other 90% of us suffer for it.


Unintentional insult?! Read it again. Unintentional my ass.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Devil's advocate, it is because of people like the OP who will take slight and go off because of an unintentional insult that companies like Uber stick to canned replies. Canned replies suck, but they are safe and won't upset the ~10% out there who are of fragile mind or ego. The other 90% of us suffer for it.


That type of response isn't acceptable in any customer service interaction. Any rep worth their salt will suck it up and keep it professional, even if the other person is standing on their last nerve. That's our job. If she wanted to mouth off, she should have just said that those instances were outside the policy.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> That type of response isn't acceptable in any customer service interaction. Any rep worth their salt will suck it up and keep it professional, even if the other person is standing on their last nerve. That's our job. If she wanted to mouth off, she should have just said that those instances were outside the policy.


I've worked customer service. I know how frustrating it is. I'm always polite and respectful when I email in. This time, I was just persistent and not willing to accept bullshit responses.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tip #1: "You" statements put people on the defensive. "you've been doing it long enough to know how things work." That's a "**** you."


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I've worked customer service. I know how frustrating it is. I'm always polite and respectful when I email in. This time, I was just persistent and not willing to accept bullshit responses.


You were polite and respectful. Her tone makes it sound like she was irritated and just wanted to shut you down. Instead of being firm and maintaining authority, she stooped to condescension which completely destroys what little respect and trust a customer may have. Conversation over.

I also hate you statements. I teach the reps about them if they're not as experienced. (I think the csr training is lacking in soft skills.)


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

arto71 said:


> This is a bullshit .What do they mean courtesy or unable to adjust?Any trip that originated up in the hills(laurel canyon ,coldwater canyon,benedict canyon etc.) here in los angeles i could't "SRART" it.


I had a customer tell me once that an Uber driver pulled over and was freaking out because he couldn't get the ride to start. The passengers were telling me that they were like, "Just go! We know where we live!" They thought he was doing that because of navigation. I thought it sounded ludicrous that a "professional" would do that. Now I understand. Next time, I'll do the same.

Uber needs to work on these issues. I know they're probably not extremely common, but this is an unacceptable way to do business. It's frankly amateurish and embarrassing.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> "----- here, with Uber Support.
> 
> In some cases, we do a courtesy adjustment, and you are lucky if you've had more than two. A third time, isn't likely to happen, as you've done it long enough to know how things work.
> 
> ...


That's great UBER-SPEAK!

If you re-read it they aren't actually saying YOU'VE done it 3 times just making a random statement.

Its a cut & paste answer that best fits your question. It's a little off but comes within the limits of acceptable disdain UBER shows to its partners


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Now I understand


Yeah you picked them up(malibu ,palos verdes ,any canyon) no reception can't "start" the trip
by the time you have good phone reception you are at you're destination .BOOM $5 min,


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> That's great UBER-SPEAK!
> 
> If you re-read it they aren't actually saying YOU'VE done it 3 times just making a random statement.
> 
> Its a cut & paste answer that best fits your question. It's a little off but comes within the limits of acceptable disdain UBER shows to its partners


Believe me, I re-read it!

I think @thehappytypist would know what a cut-and-paste response looks like. This certainly is not it. Additionally, the manager recognized that this rep's tone was unacceptable, so it's not just my "fragile mind or ego" (as Roogy so delicately put it) to blame here. It is possible to read tone in writing, and hers was quite unmistakable. Hers was not a random statement, it was an accusatory one.

But, actually, I'm grateful she was having such strong feelings that day. I may not have been compensated otherwise.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Yeah you picked them up(malibu ,palos verdes ,any canyon) no reception can't "start" the trip
> by the time you have good phone reception you are at you're destination .BOOM $5 min,


How do you get compensated if uber has this strong one-time-only policy? And, of course, tipping is not allowed, or not necessary, or included, or whatever, so good luck getting anything out of passengers.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> How do you get compensated if uber has this strong one-time-only policy? And, of course, tipping is not allowed, or not necessary, or included, or whatever, so good luck getting anything out of passengers.


I really don't think it's one- time-only policy ,maybe thrhappytypist can answer it? or this could be something new?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Tip #1: "You" statements put people on the defensive. "you've been doing it long enough to know how things work." That's a "**** you."


At my last job I actually told someone to go **** themselves in an e-mail. I copied my boss on it. My boss replied "I may have used different words but good job" LOL.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I haven't seen that option yet. I emailed the manager back, and said:
> 
> "Thank you. I appreciate the fast response.
> 
> ...


That was much nicer, more like the responses I normally get on the left coast. .


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

arto71 said:


> I really don't think it's one- time-only policy ,maybe thrhappytypist can answer it? or this could be something new?


For the area I support, we adjust the fare if it was a technical problem and they're fairly common here. Trips drop or go nuts all the time on bridges or in tunnels or if they just don't have good signal. There are also more outages than I like. If it's just a driver oopsie, they get one freebie then we can't adjust again.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> For the area I support, we adjust the fare if it was a technical problem and they're fairly common here. Trips drop or go nuts all the time on bridges or in tunnels or if they just don't have good signal. There are also more outages than I like. If it's just a driver oopsie, they get one freebie then we can't adjust again.


Thank you.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

oh...I had one who quoted how much I make. 

"...I see that you are making almost $... an hour which is amazing. I'm glad you are able to utilize Uber to achieve that level of income."

Regards,

Uber NYC

That means that he had to go into my account to look it up and throw it my face...Asshole


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> oh...I had one who quoted how much I make.
> 
> "...I see that you are making almost $... an hour which is amazing. I'm glad you are able to utilize Uber to achieve that level of income."
> 
> ...


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> For the area I support, we adjust the fare if it was a technical problem and they're fairly common here. Trips drop or go nuts all the time on bridges or in tunnels or if they just don't have good signal. There are also more outages than I like. If it's just a driver oopsie, they get one freebie then we can't adjust again.


Just curious, how do they know or how do we prove if there was a technical problem? The ladies were indeed having a problem requesting me. I have never not started a trip before, and have no real way to prove it either way.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Just curious, how do they know or how do we prove if there was a technical problem? The ladies were indeed having a problem requesting me. I have never not started a trip before, and have no real way to prove it either way.


There are some things that are pretty obvious on the trip map, like the route taking a hard left into the east river or going through buildings or something like that. That's usually GPS hiccups. Other than that, there isn't a lot of hard proof we can go on.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> There are some things that are pretty obvious on the trip map, like the route taking a hard left into the east river or going through buildings or something like that. That's usually GPS hiccups. Other than that, there isn't a lot of hard proof we can go on.


One thing I would like to point out, and I'm directing this more at Uber as a whole not to you as a CSR - I as an independent contractor (Vendor), am allowed to review my invoices and make sure I am compensated correctly - whether or not Uber can adjust their customer's bill isn't my concern. Technically - it's none of my business what Uber charges their customers, as long as I'm compensated based on the contract. If Uber has to eat x dollars because they have a data interruption, well looks like Uber better find a better data transportation company.

When there are technical "glitches" or "issues" - and it seems to happen more on the connectivity to Uber's data centers/backend system - I will request an adjustment every single time. If I'm denied that adjustment, per the contract I believe I can ask for an arbitrator prior to going to small claims court to request the correct compensation. I generally let a lawyer handle all my contract issues. I can show my milage from point a to point b & I and I can show time. In reality - just because a map is flawed due to data errors isn't my problem.

tl;dr: Drivers are "Vendors" not "Customers". Honestly Uber needs to start thinking about this. I don't care if Uber can't "chargeback" a customer. I performed the service, I get compensated period.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Uber eats all technical difficulty costs so that's kind of a moot point. Every time we adjust a trip for a driver because the app or GPS goes nuts, the rider isn't charged because it's not their fault. If you say it was a technical problem, we can't really prove otherwise. If there's an outage, drivers get paid and riders aren't charged if their fare ended up too low because of it.

I do think of drivers as my customers in regards to how I handle my work. The language isn't as flowery in order to save time but I put as much effort into it as if it was a rider writing in.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DjTim said:


> One thing I would like to point out, and I'm directing this more at Uber as a whole not to you as a CSR - I as an independent contractor (Vendor), am allowed to review my invoices and make sure I am compensated correctly - whether or not Uber can adjust their customer's bill isn't my concern. Technically - it's none of my business what Uber charges their customers, as long as I'm compensated based on the contract. If Uber has to eat x dollars because they have a data interruption, well looks like Uber better find a better data transportation company.
> 
> When there are technical "glitches" or "issues" - and it seems to happen more on the connectivity to Uber's data centers/backend system - I will request an adjustment every single time. If I'm denied that adjustment, per the contract I believe I can ask for an arbitrator prior to going to small claims court to request the correct compensation. I generally let a lawyer handle all my contract issues. I can show my milage from point a to point b & I and I can show time. In reality - just because a map is flawed due to data errors isn't my problem.
> 
> tl;dr: Drivers are "Vendors" not "Customers". Honestly Uber needs to start thinking about this. I don't care if Uber can't "chargeback" a customer. I performed the service, I get compensated period.


Perfectly stated! We performed a service/job, we deserve to get paid. Period. Full stop.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Uber eats all technical difficulty costs so that's kind of a moot point. Every time we adjust a trip for a driver because the app or GPS goes nuts, the rider isn't charged because it's not their fault. If you say it was a technical problem, we can't really prove otherwise. If there's an outage, drivers get paid and riders aren't charged if their fare ended up too low because of it.
> 
> I do think of drivers as my customers in regards to how I handle my work. The language isn't as flowery in order to save time but I put as much effort into it as if it was a rider writing in.


Like I said - this was directed more at Uber then you personally. I think you are actually a good CSR - you give us an inside view to the "black hole" we have to deal with sometimes.

What I don't particularly like is the response that JaxBeachDriver received. I would much rather be treated as a vendor then a customer. I'm doing a business transaction. I provided Uber services, and they provide me compensation for said service. I am not a consumer. That's really what I want to drive home here - I am not a consumer, I am a business owner vending services.

Thank you again for helping us understand the internal workings


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Like I said - this was directed more at Uber then you personally. I think you are actually a good CSR - you give us an inside view to the "black hole" we have to deal with sometimes.
> 
> What I don't particularly like is the response that JaxBeachDriver received. I would much rather be treated as a vendor then a customer. I'm doing a business transaction. I provided Uber services, and they provide me compensation for said service. I am not a consumer. That's really what I want to drive home here - I am not a consumer, I am a business owner vending services.
> 
> Thank you again for helping us understand the internal workings


I see what you mean. It's more my own personal philosophy and helps keep my attitude in line with the service I want to give. Driver support can be frustrating at times and it's easy to slip into a tone like that csr and it just makes things way more difficult than they need to be.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

I must admit that Uber driver support has excellent cut and paste skills


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> You are wrong, sorry. Getting paid for work you have done for Uber is lucky. Look at their track record. They say they pay for cancellations and they don't. They claim guarantees and then try not to pay them. They wont pay you for passenger referrals according to many people on this site. I know I've never seen a dime from the cards I've handed out. WTF Uber? Why does it have to be that we are considered lucky for you to pay us what we are owed. Now you have your CSR's rubbing your evil business practices in our noses.





JaxBeachDriver said:


> 3 emails?! Yeah, it took at least 7 over a 4-day period!





JaxBeachDriver said:


> Perfectly stated! We performed a service/job, we deserve to get paid. Period. Full stop.


THREAD #46/ JAX BEACH LADY: Thank you
for rockin' the righteous indignation while
maintaining composure, syntax and
grammar. KIM CHI: 
Since you've elected to "follow" me, 
please read & digest this whole topic
for your Uber "homework".


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Stop complaining, you lucky uber driving bastards.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Stop complaining, you lucky uber driving bastards.


They must think the sun shines out of my arse.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> They must think the sun shines out of my arse.


No - that's the moon...


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Seriously, who is the consumer? If Uber is simply providing us the technology to do a job, then we are the customer. We do pay them 20-28 percent plus $1 out of every single fare. Why do they get to dictate anything to us? Why aren't they trying to keep us happy, if we are merely consumers of their technology?


They don't need to keep us happy. There are plenty of people who are alright being unhappy with the job and continuing to do it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Samename said:


> They don't need to keep us happy. There are plenty of people who are alright being unhappy with the job and continuing to do it.


Well, I think if driver satisfaction goes down, rider experiences are poorer, then another company will come along with a slightly better service and pull the rug out from under them.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

DjTim said:


> One thing I would like to point out, and I'm directing this more at Uber as a whole not to you as a CSR - I as an independent contractor (Vendor), am allowed to review my invoices and make sure I am compensated correctly - whether or not Uber can adjust their customer's bill isn't my concern. Technically - it's none of my business what Uber charges their customers, as long as I'm compensated based on the contract. If Uber has to eat x dollars because they have a data interruption, well looks like Uber better find a better data transportation company.
> 
> When there are technical "glitches" or "issues" - and it seems to happen more on the connectivity to Uber's data centers/backend system - I will request an adjustment every single time. If I'm denied that adjustment, per the contract I believe I can ask for an arbitrator prior to going to small claims court to request the correct compensation. I generally let a lawyer handle all my contract issues. I can show my milage from point a to point b & I and I can show time. In reality - just because a map is flawed due to data errors isn't my problem.
> 
> tl;dr: Drivers are "Vendors" not "Customers". Honestly Uber needs to start thinking about this. I don't care if Uber can't "chargeback" a customer. I performed the service, I get compensated period.


Exactly! Well stated, sharp post! I concur!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> I must admit that Uber driver support has excellent cut and paste skills


Well, I don't want to dis @thehappytypist. She's been one of the most helpful and informative posters on this forum.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Well, I don't want to dis @thehappytypist. She's been one of the most helpful and informative posters on this forum.


Happy is Bomb Diggity!! ... She's the Best! .... 5*'s


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Well, I don't want to dis @thehappytypist. She's been one of the most helpful and informative posters on this forum.


I don't take the cut and paste thing personally cause seriously, it's an important job skill for us lol. I just happen to realize that if we had to type everything out by hand, it would make response times a whole lot longer.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I don't take the cut and paste thing personally cause seriously, it's an important job skill for us lol. I just happen to realize that if we had to type everything out by hand, it would make response times a whole lot longer.


If you don't mind me asking, what kind if ticketing system do you use? Remedy, Zendesk, HEAT or something totally custom?


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

DjTim said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what kind if ticketing system do you use? Remedy, Zendesk, HEAT or something totally custom?


I can answer that ... It's Zendwsk!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> I can answer that ... It's Zendwsk!


How do you know?


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> How do you know?


Because it's in the e-mail return addy!

Uber <[email protected]*zendesk*.com>;


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> I can answer that ... It's Zendwsk!


Well - if Zendesk is the app, then that explains most of the e-mails. There are pre-made templates as responses. Some responses can't be changed depending on the template that was made.

Using templates is a good idea - when you have large volumes of e-mails, but it also makes CSR's look stupid, because they can't change words or phrases.

You can also set up auto-replies, when words or phrases are matched. This is the bad part of tech, automation on platforms like this.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Well - if Zendesk is the app, then that explains most of the e-mails. There are pre-made templates as responses. Some responses can't be changed depending on the template that was made.
> 
> Using templates is a good idea - when you have large volumes of e-mails, but it also makes CSR's look stupid, because they can't change words or phrases.
> 
> You can also set up auto-replies, when words or phrases are matched. This is the bad part of tech, automation on platforms like this.


All of the responses can be edited (and we often do since most emails can't be answered with just one generated response). Sometimes we're squishing together 2 or 3 to answer everything in the email. In some situations, we write our own wording that fits much better (face it, a canned answer doesn't cut it when someone is really angry) and we share those with everyone else if it's especially good.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> All of the responses can be edited (and we often do since most emails can't be answered with just one generated response). Sometimes we're squishing together 2 or 3 to answer everything in the email. In some situations, we write our own wording that fits much better (face it, a canned answer doesn't cut it when someone is really angry) and we share those with everyone else if it's especially good.


Do emails go into an approval queue before being sent? Ive seen this setup on a few different ticketing systems.

Also do you get reviewed like in a QA process?

Thanks for helping us understand the backend stuff.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Do emails go into an approval queue before being sent? Ive seen this setup on a few different ticketing systems.
> 
> Also do you get reviewed like in a QA process?
> 
> Thanks for helping us understand the backend stuff.


I just had to slap my hands to keep from typing "Happy to help!" heh

There's an approval process for tickets when the trainees are done with "classroom" training. All of their responses are reviewed, by either a manager or a veteran csr, to make sure they have an understanding of the issue and use the correct response/plan of action. Having pre-written responses helps trainees get into production more easily. The more experienced csr's kind of take over the training and help them once the training wheels are off (it takes a village to raise a nUber). It's very cooperative even amongst the veterans - everyone needs a little help now and then.

As for QA...well, it's an interesting dynamic. If someone is struggling with something, either with a process or policy or issues with rider/driver interaction, they just ask about it. There are very frequent ongoing training sessions targeted at areas where people are struggling. Managers do pull tickets at random to review, but it isn't a big part of the QA system I guess you could call it. It's very different from call centers where a different department who never even took a single call listen and tick off their boxes. Feedback is much more immediate with Uber support.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I just had to slap my hands to keep from typing "Happy to help!" heh
> 
> There's an approval process for tickets when the trainees are done with "classroom" training. All of their responses are reviewed, by either a manager or a veteran csr, to make sure they have an understanding of the issue and use the correct response/plan of action. Having pre-written responses helps trainees get into production more easily. The more experienced csr's kind of take over the training and help them once the training wheels are off (it takes a village to raise a nUber). It's very cooperative even amongst the veterans - everyone needs a little help now and then.
> 
> As for QA...well, it's an interesting dynamic. If someone is struggling with something, either with a process or policy or issues with rider/driver interaction, they just ask about it. There are very frequent ongoing training sessions targeted at areas where people are struggling. Managers do pull tickets at random to review, but it isn't a big part of the QA system I guess you could call it. It's very different from call centers where a different department who never even took a single call listen and tick off their boxes. Feedback is much more immediate with Uber support.


Cool - thanks again for the info. The angle I was looking at this was from a call center perspective, which I would say is more of a traditional approach at CSR stuff. I thought there would be some kind of QA workflow process. I've worked more with Salesforce and their Force platform with integrations into phone systems/IVR's to create "interactions" so weather it's a phone call, e-mail or even a fax, it's got a workflow and can be QA'ed anywhere in the process.

I figure as time goes on, this will be a place Uber will need to separate customers from drivers at some point and create different workflows as well. It's always hard from a tech perspective on how to develop procedures or to start a new processes.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I just couldn't resist. I had to respond. I hope like hell I get a chance to rate her. It'll be my first 1 star.


you should. You would get a survey email. Give her a bad review. I did that too once.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I just had to slap my hands to keep from typing "Happy to help!" heh
> 
> There's an approval process for tickets when the trainees are done with "classroom" training. All of their responses are reviewed, by either a manager or a veteran csr, to make sure they have an understanding of the issue and use the correct response/plan of action. Having pre-written responses helps trainees get into production more easily. The more experienced csr's kind of take over the training and help them once the training wheels are off (it takes a village to raise a nUber). It's very cooperative even amongst the veterans - everyone needs a little help now and then.
> 
> As for QA...well, it's an interesting dynamic. If someone is struggling with something, either with a process or policy or issues with rider/driver interaction, they just ask about it. There are very frequent ongoing training sessions targeted at areas where people are struggling. Managers do pull tickets at random to review, but it isn't a big part of the QA system I guess you could call it. It's very different from call centers where a different department who never even took a single call listen and tick off their boxes. Feedback is much more immediate with Uber support.


Just curious if you know Ronnie B? Or have been on national TV?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> you should. You would get a survey email. Give her a bad review. I did that too once.


Haven't received one for her yet


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I just had to slap my hands to keep from typing "Happy to help!" heh
> 
> There's an approval process for tickets when the trainees are done with "classroom" training. All of their responses are reviewed, by either a manager or a veteran csr, to make sure they have an understanding of the issue and use the correct response/plan of action. Having pre-written responses helps trainees get into production more easily. The more experienced csr's kind of take over the training and help them once the training wheels are off (it takes a village to raise a nUber). It's very cooperative even amongst the veterans - everyone needs a little help now and then.
> 
> As for QA...well, it's an interesting dynamic. If someone is struggling with something, either with a process or policy or issues with rider/driver interaction, they just ask about it. There are very frequent ongoing training sessions targeted at areas where people are struggling. Managers do pull tickets at random to review, but it isn't a big part of the QA system I guess you could call it. It's very different from call centers where a different department who never even took a single call listen and tick off their boxes. Feedback is much more immediate with Uber support.


Is the rating system just as tough on the csr's as for drivers? Like where you have to maintain a certain average rating?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> Is the rating system just as tough on the csr's as for drivers? Like where you have to maintain a certain average rating?


I believe @thehappytypist said in the past that the ratings/feedback come up during reviews. I'm interested to know that, too. And why don't I get the opportunity to rate every CSR?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Go3Team said:


> Just curious if you know Ronnie B? Or have been on national TV?


Not that I know of and definitely not.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> Is the rating system just as tough on the csr's as for drivers? Like where you have to maintain a certain average rating?


Right now, they don't look at individual csr's ratings but the overall region but they've mentioned it might be more important at some point in the future. They want efficiency just to make sure we can stay on top of the volume of tickets but that's my area, other regions may be doing things differently. The newer people aren't expected to be fast, they're still learning, but after about 3-4 weeks they get an efficiency goal (tickets per hour) to work toward.

To be frank, csr's have almost the complete opposite experience as drivers do. They're very laid back (although communication could be better - we didn't know about UberDONATE until we started seeing tickets about it and were asking wtf it was), it's a really cooperative atmosphere and relaxed place to work. It's not all sunshine and rainbows, though. They've done a few things that I really didn't like but I stuck with it (some did leave) because work from home jobs that aren't over the phone are very rare and competition for them is tough.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I believe @thehappytypist said in the past that the ratings/feedback come up during reviews. I'm interested to know that, too. And why don't I get the opportunity to rate every CSR?


I'm not sure how they do the surveys but I do know they aren't sent out to every person you interact with.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Do the csr get potential bonus pay? Like if they talk a driver into upgrading from uberx to uber(something fancier)


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Do the csr get potential bonus pay? Like if they talk a driver into upgrading from uberx to uber(something fancier)


lol Nope! We don't talk drivers into anything, we're just there to answer questions.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> lol Nope! We don't talk drivers into anything, we're just there to answer questions.


So there are no retention depArtments or anything? Like if a driver were to say, "I'd like to continue driving, but since XYZ, I can't continue." Is there anyone who would attempt to encourage him/her to stay?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> So there are no retention depArtments or anything? Like if a driver were to say, "I'd like to continue driving, but since XYZ, I can't continue." Is there anyone who would attempt to encourage him/her to stay?


I know if we get that type of email in NYC, we send it to driver operations. The head driver people.


----------

